# Boot Deals



## MUHawk84 (Feb 18, 2015)

Is anyone aware of any good boot deals out there?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2015)

Watcha lookin' for?

REI has most of their winter items on clearance right now.  I went yesterday and made out very well.


----------



## MUHawk84 (Feb 19, 2015)

Im looking for Army tans. I know REI has some good gear, but I do not think a regular line unit would approve of REI's selection.


----------

